# Windows 2008 Server with Name issue



## TechieMs (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, 

I hope someone can help me. I brought a W2k8 server into a W2k3 domain and tried to rename the machine to the original server name. That's where things went bad. I renamed the W2k8 server to the original server name, but it only renamed it in somethings...........it still is carrying the name I brought it on line with..........in somethings. I cannot get it to fully change the name.......I tried to run dcpromo to fix things, but dcpromo will not run because the netlogon service is not running....if I try to start the netlogon service.......I get a Error 5 - Access denied.

I ran a dcdiag and here is what I get:
the server failed the test connectivity (with the old name) - the old name is not responding.

I searched the internet and I can't find a fix. Could someone please help?

Thanks!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Are you saying you tried to name the W2k8 server the same name as the W2k3 server? The only way I an even think that is possible is if you demoted the W2k3 server first. And if you did that you couldn't add the 2k8 server since (I'm assuming) is the only DC.

My advice is to run the meta data cleanup to remove the defunct 2k8 DC. Then format and reinstall the 2k8 server and try again with a different name.


----------

